# 350k miles model x



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Came across this and it's really incredible to see how the car has performed


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/akc66m

Talking about maintenance cost anyone have an idea how they are spending $6000 per 100k miles? Tire rotation done at tesla ~$70 would only cost 1200 for 100k and then you have brake fluid and battery coolant replacement that has to be done. But still how is it 6K? thoughts?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Isn’t service like $700 every 12k miles?


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Isn't service like $700 every 12k miles?


what do they do with $700? it's a serious question. Hope M3 does not have a service recommendation like this.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't see pricing on Tesla's site any more, but here's what electrek listed about 2 years ago









and here's Tesla's schedule for the X









@webdriverguy - the Model 3 schedule is toward the bottom of this page


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

@MelindaV thanks that helps


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

webdriverguy said:


> what do they do with $700? it's a serious question. Hope M3 does not have a service recommendation like this.


I've been trying to make this point for a while actually ... everyone says EVs are cheaper to maintain but truth be told if you follow Tesla's service recommendations it's much like owning an Audi/BMW/MB and for that reason I always kept maintenance costs out of my calculations.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Yeah agreed. Little digression looks like M3 recommended maintenance looks more reasonable.

THB except A/C desiccant bag replacement and Brake fluid replacement Multipoint inspection everything else can be done by the owner for M3 scheduled 25k maintenance.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

so the cost Tesloop recorded is in line the Tesla maintenance prices based on
$2750 every 50,000 miles x 1 = $2,750 + $2975 x 6 (for each additional 50k miles) = $17,850, totaling $20,600
-vs-
$6000 per 100,000 miles x 3.5 = $21,000
So assuming there were some costs in there for out of warranty repairs beyond the service maintenance, that lines up pretty closely.


----------

